# ryegrass and sheep?



## angelspeeper (Sep 6, 2012)

I think I messed up big time! Because of the drought my pastures were pretty much dirt. So I planted rye grass in two of our three fields so that our miniature horses and sheep would have something to graze on. Earlier today I was looking thru a book on sheep diseases and saw something on ryegrass staggers. So now I'm concerned. Can Sheep not have ryegrass? If that's the case what do you guys use for winter grazing?


----------



## bsheep (Jul 28, 2011)

I see mobs of sheep grazing ryegrass fields in Willamette Valley in Oregon. I suspect the staggers would have more to do with a sudden change in diet, perhaps like too much clover at once. But that's only a guess.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Disadvantage of perennial Ryegrass is the incidence of Ryegrass Staggers as you found out. 
This is caused by a fungus -- Acemonium iolii -- which grows in the leaves and stems of the plant. This fungus is known as an "endophyte". Ryegrass Staggers is a problem in late spring and summer when the plant is in the reproductive phase.
A lot the Fescue also carry this fungus. 

It is a problem for all livestock, except for goats, as per what I have read. 

Not sure what you can do about it. Looks like it is ok to graze on in fall/winter.....

Maybe try to over plant with a Non endophyte seed? 
Disk the pastures and start over?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

While we are on this subject  what is suggested to plant for sheep grazing? I plan on discing up my fields soon, but I am confused as to what to seed it with.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

It really depends on the area of the country a person lives.

I had Orchard grass growing on one farm and Orchard grass, timothy, white clover mix growing on the farm in Oregon.

Here is some info for sheep grazing.... but when they say Fescue... make sure it is 
endophyte free, or you can have lambing problems.


----------



## Hairsheep (Aug 13, 2012)

Am wondering if winter rye(cereal) as opposed to regular rye(which is included in many pasture/lawn mixes) also has this fungus.
Also, would making hay of such, when its about 3-4 foot tall, delete such fungus via drying?


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

From what I have read it does and it doesn't go away when dried for hay. 

But there are some lines of endophyte free winter rye out there. I would recommend those. :O)


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Your state universities/extension service will have a grazing specialist. I'd contact them for locally recommended grasses.


----------

